# Digital Kitchen Scales Special @ Harris Scarfe



## big78sam (16/12/09)

I need some scales for hops. I've made do so far buy buying small packets and guessing about half, 1/3 etc of the pack to calculate weight. Harris Scarfe have 2 brands of digital scales on special for $30, down from $100. One taylor 5kg and 1 salter 3kg. The salter one has a 10 year guarantee

Has anybody used these brands? I'll have to check they weigh in 1 gram increments. Anyone else have any better ideas or prices for scales? I don't want to spend heaps but at the same time want one that will do the job


----------



## Gout (16/12/09)

I have looked in HS before at scales as i want something better for my grain, i only scoop out about 1Kg at a time so no probs there. 

The question i have though is, when HS say its on sale - is it really? I mean everytime i go in there its always a sale. So is it really $100 scales for $30 eg bargin or not so.

I would be interested in what you find as i think i will get some very soon


----------



## TidalPete (16/12/09)

If you are happy to make do with these then take the Salter. A very well known brand with a 10 year guarantee for $30 sounds good to me. A quick Google should give you an indication of the current retail price.
Another option is to look at eBay for 200g scales. These are Chinese knockoffs but will do the job of weighing your small stuff. Around $30-$35 with a one year guarantee.

TP


----------



## poppa joe (16/12/09)

I bought the Taylor 5Kg last sale.
They are a pain in the BUTT...They go off before you can do anything.
Iff you buy any see if you can weigh something first to try..
You put say 1kg on and before you can add anything else.Iff your are too slow they will turn off.Cheers
PJ


----------



## manticle (16/12/09)

Ebay lists dozens too. I bought one 500 g set and one 1000g set (weigh increments of 0.01g) from ebay. The 1 kg were sold for something ridiculous like 35 cents. Shipping was minimal (less than $10) and they work a treat - both same brand both different sellers.

The ones I use are these: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Mini-Digital-Pocket...=item3a55cf57e7 

NB: no bids, going for less than $10 and finishing in 40 minutes.

and this page lists a bunch of other stuff: http://shop.ebay.com.au/?_from=R40&_tr...-All-Categories

I mainly use mine for weighing hops and bulk priming sugar as my grain hopper holds almost exactly 1 kg of malt so for large grain bills you may want something more like the salter although the second link has a lot of types too.


----------



## Gout (16/12/09)

i have some mini scales similar to your link altho different, they are awesome for hops salts etc. I have about 6 small plastic cups that i have numbered for hop additions so once measured its hard to mix them up.

For grain i use some crap spring cooking scales which give a different reading everytime  but in the ball park - I will look for a electronic upgrade ( not that it will do much for my beers - but i will feel more high tech.  )


----------



## LethalCorpse (16/12/09)

They may read down to 1g, but their accuracy at that resolution will be limited. Probably not much better than guessing. 100-500g digital scales with 0.1-0.01g resolution are readily available below $60-$70, if you look hard I'm sure you can find them for about $30.


----------



## joecast (16/12/09)

thanks for the heads up. could use a new scale and whats an extra $30 in the whole christmas rush.


----------



## manticle (16/12/09)

LethalCorpse said:


> They may read down to 1g, but their accuracy at that resolution will be limited. Probably not much better than guessing. 100-500g digital scales with 0.1-0.01g resolution are readily available below $60-$70, if you look hard I'm sure you can find them for about $30.



I second this. I re-read your post and realise it is for hops that you want this. You need smaller increments.

Those scales I linked to are all over ebay and I know at least one other brewer who uses them for the same purpose. Just remember to take the cover off before you try and weigh something.

By the way - I'm not involved in any of the sales on ebay - they're just dirt cheap and good for hops. I've calibrated mine too so I know they're accurate.


----------



## big78sam (16/12/09)

I went with the ebay option

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/500g-x-0-1g-DIGITAL...=item3a54852949

At $8.95 delivered I figured I couldn't go wrong. If it's crap, no real loss.

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll try to remember to post whether it's any good


----------



## Kai (16/12/09)

Personally I think 1 gram increments are perfectly acceptable for weighing out hops. I do use a 0.1g increment set of 300g max salter scales for my hops at home but I do still think it's not necessary to have that fine a resolution. Good for salts though.

I'd also go the Salter scales, great for hops and specialty malts.


----------



## Kai (16/12/09)

big78sam said:


> I went with the ebay option
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/500g-x-0-1g-DIGITAL...=item3a54852949
> 
> ...



I think mika the lika has a set of those. Portable so they're great for cocaine.


----------



## Brewman_ (16/12/09)

Yes, set of 1Kg electronic scales with 0.01g resolution with multiple functions and units work great and I got mine for $11.

Great for hops, priming etc and yes they are accurate.
Fear_n_Loath.


----------



## osanai (16/12/09)

I got my 3kg digital scales (0.1g resolution) from dick smiths for about $15


----------



## Gout (18/12/09)

just an update for anyone following this - i bought some salters scales with a 2.5Lt bowl upto 5kg (per 1g) $39 was $99 (so they say) HS

It looks really nice - who cares? well here is the best bit " they are for the kitchen nudge nudge" so they went straight through the minister for finance and are now ready to brew! i mean cook

15 year guarantee to boot

edit: i have a calibrated 100g weight set and it reads 100 on the dot as do my small 0.1g scales - result!


----------

